
Ask HN: How do you recover an account on Coinbase? - aetherspawn
I registered an account on Coinbase over 2 years ago against an email from a company that used to exist. Since then, I lost the email address, because the company does not exist anymore.<p>For the last 12 months I have been ringing Coinbase monthly and submitting support tickets, only to be completely ignored because nobody gets back to me at all.<p>My estimate is the account probably has about $300 in it.<p>I have looked online and noticed hundreds of people with the same kind of experience - i.e. losing their 2FA or GA keys and getting locked out and ignored in a similar fashion.<p>Surely Coinbase is a ponzi scheme. Has anyone had any experiences where they actually managed to get a response from Coinbase support? Of course, what interest do they have in actually getting back to me. I don&#x27;t think there&#x27;s actually any law against ignoring me to steal my magic money.
======
nabaraz
Let me get this straight:

You created an account with a company's details and now there is no trace of
said company?

What information does Coinbase have to verify you have an account with them
without company and email information?

~~~
aetherspawn
I created it with my own details.

But I was using some email address like me@somecompany.io and then somecompany
fizzled and we stopped renewing the expensive domain.

When you create an account, you verify your identity with your drivers
license. I can just produce 100 points of said ID. This would be trivial if
they would actually respond to any of my support tickets or international
calls.

------
chefkoch
Register the domain for xx bucks and recreate your address?

